# Plant ID?



## Technophil3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Firstly sorry for the sideways picture but i was wondering if anyone could help with te taller plant in the front?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a Potamogeton. Perhaps P. gayi?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

leaves seem opposite: that would make it Najas guadelupensis.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, if it was P. gayi, those shrimps would be huge!! Skip my comment!


----------



## Technophil3 (Feb 24, 2014)

illustrator said:


> leaves seem opposite: that would make it Najas guadelupensis.


That's it! Thank you!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Is it from LFS or other hobbyists? Najas guadalupensis is surely the most common Najas in the hobby, and your plant looks to me like that, but if it's found in the wild, perhaps other Najas species are possible.


----------



## Technophil3 (Feb 24, 2014)

miremonster said:


> Is it from LFS or other hobbyists? Najas guadalupensis is surely the most common Najas in the hobby, and your plant looks to me like that, but if it's found in the wild, perhaps other Najas species are possible.


 Technically it's from a chain. Someone brought in 6 RCS and this plant was in the cup with em. I am in Florida so there's no telling where it originally came from. All i know is i put it in my lowtech tank just for s&g and it's taken off lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, it's certainly the common "Guppy grass", N. guadalupensis. @Cavan: still lacking in the Plant Finder


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> OK, it's certainly the common "Guppy grass", N. guadalupensis. @Cavan: still lacking in the Plant Finder


Need photo! Which reminds me about some photo sharing we might do with Flowgrow...


----------

